# Will vinyl shower bead (Tear Away L bead) serve as a barrier keeping water from shower contacting drywall?



## Jonathan Charles (2 mo ago)

I am remodeling a bathroom. In past, water from shower has occasionally gotten from front and back edge of tub onto sheetrock. If I put vinyl shower bead between sheetrock and edge of fiberglass surround, will that keep the water off the sheetrock?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

plastic j channel be better id think. mite look funny at outside corner tho. we dont use anything around here. we just mud tape paint and caulk. if paint and caulk is good they last years.


----------

